# Islamic International or Foundation University Medical College. Please Help.



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

hi guys please help me decide..:red:
anyone of you who is going to join one of the above?..


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

i have heard that islamic's mbbs is not up to the level. if u want to go for mbbs private go for fauji.. that is my advice but you should do istikhara aswell for the best advice


----------



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

hmm.. thnx


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

ISTIKHARA :woot:


----------



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> ISTIKHARA :woot:


hey Hassan! what are ,your views about the colleges?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Farhan if i were u i wud hav opt for Fouji Foundation  i have heard that in Islamic International girls get fined if found without proper veil/dupattaz :cool!:


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> Farhan if i were u i wud hav opt for Fouji Foundation  i have heard that in Islamic International girls get fined if found without proper veil/dupattaz :cool!:


That shouldn't bother either of you! both of you are guys. what has the rules for girls gotta do with you?:? :roll:


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah K u wont understand. Only a guy can


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

FUMC


----------



## FarhanShah (Nov 9, 2012)

ok.. i opt fumc


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wat is dere last year merit plz tell me


----------

